# Ordner durcharbeiten



## grischan (26. Oktober 2005)

ich habe das Proplem, das ich einen Order habe darin sind x dateien (x kann immer unterschiedlich sein). Diese x dateien sollen einzelen ins programm eingeladen werden, ausgewertet  und die Auswertung wieder abgespeichert werden.
also in der Art wie

gebe Ordner an
suche x
von 1 bis x
verarbeitung von x
nächstes x
ende

ich brauceh ein code bsp oder ähnliches

zur nähern erleuterung es sind bilddaten die nacheinander ausgewertet werden müssen und die auswertung soll in eine txt datei geschrieben werden

vielen dank für die hilfe
grischan


----------



## codeman (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Ist deine Frage wie man Bilddateien auswertet, oder wie man sie nacheinander lädt?

Wenn du Sie laden willst hast du den Code ja eh schon fast geschrieben


> gebe Ordner an
> suche x
> von 1 bis x
> verarbeitung von x
> ...



Der Code dazu: (Ich verwende der Einfachkeit halber das 'File'-Steuerelement.)


```
File1.Path = "C:\TEST\"
For i = 0 To File1.ListCount - 1  ' i oder x ist ja egal ...
File1.ListIndex = i

'Verarbeitung von x
'Wie willst du x verarbeiten?
'Bild anzeigen?

Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture(File1.Path & "\" & File1.FileName)

'Daten auslesen?
'...

Next
```

Ist es das was du wolltest?
Codeman


----------



## Shakie (27. Oktober 2005)

Man kann auch mit der Dir-Methode, also ohne File-Steuerelement, alle Dateien in einem Verzeichnis durchgehen:

```
Private Sub AlleDateien()
Dim strDatei As String
'Dir mit Pfad aufrufen; Beachte, dass das letzte Zeichen ein \ sein muss!
strDatei = VBA.Dir("D:\Test\", vbNormal)
While Len(strDatei) > 0
  'Irgendwas mit der Datei machen.....beispielsweise den Namen der Datei in einer MsgBox ausgeben lassen:
  MsgBox strDatei
  'Nächste Datei ermitteln:
  strDatei = VBA.Dir
Wend
End Sub
```


----------



## grischan (27. Oktober 2005)

danke an euch hatte es so weit auch schon.

habe nur das proplem das ich nach dem laden der datei in die picbox ich sie bearbeiten möcht bis automatisch nach einer bestimmten zeit die nächste datei eingelesn wird. ich habe das mit einem timer gemacht nur leider speert mir das programm die weitere verarbeitung. habe es auch mit doevent versucht bin aber nicht weiter gekommen


----------

